# platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!



## chippog (14. Oktober 2003)

ihr, die ihr nun zum angeln fahrt, um gezielt platte, butt oder so zu angeln, wollt ihr dann scholle, flunder, gar kliesche angeln, seid ihr so spezialisiert, dass es unbedingt einer der anderen plattfischarten sein muss oder ist euch das völlig schnuppe, welche art am haken baumelt? wie der ein oder andere im board schon weiss, kriege ich stehhaare, wenn jemand von "butt" redet. "was denn nun", denke ich, stein-, glatt-, oder heil-, nä, nichts der gleichen, viel schlimmer: flunder, scholle, gar kliesche sind allermeistens angesprochen. falls es sich zum beispiel um eine rekordkliesche handeln sollte, deutscher rekord, europadito oder was  auch immer, ist es ja schon interessant, das die art identifiziert werden kann. ausserdem ist es für mich sehr wichtig, zu wissen, welche der arten ich mir in die pfanne haue, da ich sehr gerne scholle und flunder vermeide hingegen kliesche geniesse, frisch muss sie allerdings schon sein. bei anderen kann es durchaus umgekehrt sein, sprich scholle oder flunder ist der favorit, und dann sollte natürlich schon klar sein, welchen der plattfische ich behalte und welchen ich mit warmer hand dem nachbarn verehre. zum glück mögen meine recht gerne flunder und scholle.

welche art sagt euch am meisten zu, oder ist es euch buttegal? chipp on the flatfishtrip


----------



## udorudi (15. Oktober 2003)

…pfannengröße ist immer schon nicht schlecht :q :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2003)

ist mir eigentlich echt Schnurz. Hier in Hamburg sagen wir zu allem "Platte". In der Elbe haben wir den Elbbutt. Da dreht sich dir wahrscheinlich der Magen um. Klar fangen wir keine Butts im Süßwasser, aber irgenwie doch 
Ich kann Klische, Scholle und Flunder problemlos unterscheiden. Sind aber alles Platte für mich:m 
Kulinarisch bin ich da uch nicht so festgefahren. Hauptsache zweifingerdick und in meiner Pfanne#h


----------



## MichaelB (15. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@Chippontheflatfishtrip: wie schon erwähnt gibt´s bei uns den "Elb-Butt", korrektamente die Nordsee-Flunder. Die ist mir am liebsten über 30cm, schön dick und mit Krabben und Speck gebraten und mit Kartoffelsalat als Beilage.
Geh ich an der Ostsee angeln ist´s mir eigentlich fast schnurz wie die Platte am Haken nun heißt solange sie die Kriterien wie der "Elb-Butt" erfüllt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (16. Oktober 2003)

na gut, ich merk schon, bin hier echt aussenseiter... warum auch nicht. was ich allerdings bei eurem plattfischfangbeurteilen prima finde, ist die tatsachen, dass ihr die grösse per länge und nicht per gewicht beurteilt. zum einen ist es praktischer zu messen und zum anderen entfällt dann dieses gewichtejagen auf laichreifen weibchen, wie es hier manch ein rekordjäger macht. echt übel. chipp


----------



## Matrix (22. Oktober 2003)

> wie der ein oder andere im board schon weiss, kriege ich stehhaare, wenn jemand von "butt" redet. "was denn nun"



Moin,
also es hat sich nun mal so Hauptsächlich im Ostseeraum so eingebürgert das alle Plattfische erstmal Butt sind, den feinen Unterschied kann man dann immer noch machen wenn man ein Rekordfisch am Haken hat.da kann man wohl leider nichts machen...
Gruß
Jan


----------



## chippog (23. Oktober 2003)

sehe ich ja ein, matrix. so wie ich aber lieber einen spitzen haken als einen stumpfen beim angeln verwende, möchte ich auch lieber wissen, um welchen patten es im zusammenhang geht. chipp


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Die Frage ist wirklich berechtigt.

Warum werden Plattfische häufig namentlich so stiefmütterlich behandelt ?

Ich merke sehr wohl die geschmacklichen Unterschiede der Plattfischarten und wie die meisten Angler habe ich ein (Sammler)Interesse daran, jeden Fisch mal an der Angel gehabt zu haben.

Ausserdem sind die Mindestmasse und Schonzeiten nicht auf "Butt" eingerichtet. Auch die neue Regelung betrifft lediglich die Flundern und nicht alle "Butts". Da ist es schon wichtig, die Arten zu kennen.
Auch die Haltbarkeit spielt eine große Rolle. Ich finde es schlichtweg einen Betrug am Kunden, eine Kliesche genau so als "Butt" zu verkaufen, wie eine Flunder. Spätestens nach vier Stunden wandert die Kliesche nämlich in den Mülleimer anstatt in die Pfanne. Komischerweise werden Schollen und Steinbutt nicht als "Butt" verkauft, weil die Preise plötzlich den Ausschlag geben.
Wäre unser Angelleben langweilig, wenn wir nur Barsche, Weißfisch, Dorsch und Forellen fangen, anstatt Zander, Barben, Köhler oder Lachs.


----------



## JunkieXL (6. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Ich unterscheide die auch, aber geschmacklich bevorzuge ich Steinbutt (gibs nur nicht so oft)  aber die anderen essen ich auch sehr gerne. Filet draus gemacht und leckoooor Plattenrolade mit Rosmarinfüllung ... einfach lecker!


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Jo ich stimme dir zu!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Noch lieber esse ich Glattbutt, weil der keine knöchigen Höcker hat.|supergri

Bei einer Artenzählung 1999 wurden 14 Plattfischarten in der Ostsee festgestellt und 17 in der Nordsee.

Es gibt also viel zu tun, warten wir es ab:m


----------



## chippog (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

danke rudi für deine schützenhilfe! ich wette, dass die meissten leute mit halbwegs normalem gaumen geschmacklich zwischen scholle, flunder und kliesche unterscheiden können. ich meide mittlerweile alles was scholle und flunder heisst. die von mir geangelten exemplare verschenke ich gewinnbringend an meine nachbarn. ursache: die kliesche schmeckt mir ganz einfach wesentlich besser! nach vier stunden wegschmeissen tue ich sie allerdings nicht. hingegen habe ich grundsätzlich eis zum angeln mit, damit sich die kliesche bis zum abend frisch hält. einfrieren tue ich sie nur für freunde, die ganz einfach an klieschen sonst überhaupt nicht rann kommen, bitte sie aber gleichzeitig, die viecher schnellstmöglich zu verwerten. sie altern nämlich auch im gefrierer ziemlich schnell. ich kann mir selber höchstens am tag nach dem angeln vorstellen eine frisch eingefrohrene kliesche schleunigst für den eigenen verzehr aufzutauen. danach ist für mich echt sense. geschackliche fragen mal beiseite fällt mir noch folgendes zum thema ein: ein kilokliesche kann ungefähr mit einer sechskiloscholle und mit einer zweieinhalbkiloflunder verglichen werden. ich bin obendrein sehr gespannt, wer denn nun als erster boardies zehn plattfischarten auf seinem gewissen hat. skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

JoJo!


----------



## Fischmansfriend (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

In der Ostseeregion (so kenne ich es zumindest aus Kiel und Eckernförde) läuft tätsächlich zwar jeder Plattfisch unter der Bezeichnung "Butt", aber ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Denn die Scholle wird, übrigens sogar im Fischgeschäft, in dem meine Grossmutter früher arbeitete, als "Goldbutt" bezeichnet, die Kliesche als "Glattbutt" und die Flunder als "Struvbutt". Also Butt ist nicht gleich Butt, so kenne ich das und so ist es (zumindest unter dem älteren Teil der Bevölkerung) :q  durchaus gängig.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				Fischmansfriend schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ostseeregion (so kenne ich es zumindest aus Kiel und Eckernförde) läuft tätsächlich zwar jeder Plattfisch unter der Bezeichnung "Butt", aber ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Denn die Scholle wird, übrigens sogar im Fischgeschäft, in dem meine Grossmutter früher arbeitete, als "Goldbutt" bezeichnet, die Kliesche als "Glattbutt" und die Flunder als "Struvbutt". Also Butt ist nicht gleich Butt, so kenne ich das und so ist es (zumindest unter dem älteren Teil der Bevölkerung) :q durchaus gängig.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten


 
Jo ich stimme dir zu!
Auf meiner ersten Kutter fahrt habe ich ne Scholle gefangen!Und da kamen gleich die ersten bestauner und haben immer gerufen ein Butt ein Butt bis ich ihnen gesagt habe das das kein Butt ist sonderne Scholle und dan ging es wieder los ein Butt ein Butt!#q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q !!!!!
Ich glaube die habens nicht geschekt!:q :q :q :q


----------



## Karstein (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ chippie: aus unserem Steinbutt an ursprünglich geplanter Stelle wird leider nix...  Also dürfte ich nicht an die 10 rankommen.

Aber vielleicht opfert sich ja trotzdem ein Pickeliger in Norge. 

By the way, werter Tunge-Papst - lies mal hier bitte (Text am Ende des Artikels):

http://www.fjt.no/default.asp?page=3330&item=609567,1&lang=1

:m und Gruß

Karstein


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

_was??_


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> (Text am Ende des Artikels)



Meinst Du das Impressum ? 

Ein niedlicher Hippo#6 Ohne Kopf 93 Kilo ist schon eine anständige Hausnummer. Ich glaube, dazu muß man schon dort oben wohnen, denn die üblichen Angelgeräte sind solch einem zarten Tier nicht gewachsen. 

Ich habe doch noch irgendwo meine 40 lbs Geflochtene herumliegen ?|kopfkrat

Der Steinbutt ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern

#r


----------



## chippog (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

feiner fisch karsten! war allerdings eine langleine an der der platte ins boot kam, nicht ne angel. hingegen gebührt dem fänger grosser respekt, denn auch er musste das gute tier irgendwie ins boot bekommen... wen meinst du eigentlich mit paaapst??? norge ist immer für ne pickelhaut gut! skitfiske mein guter! chipp


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

genau!


----------



## chippog (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ makreli! hast du schon mal auf plattfische geangelt? oder würdest du gerne? würde mich interessieren! gruss aus göteborg, chippog


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@Makreli

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Anglerprüfung:m
|schild-g|schild-g
Jetzt steht einer erflgreichen Anglerkarriere wohl nichts mehr im Weg ?


----------



## Makreli (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Makreli
> 
> Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Anglerprüfung:m
> |schild-g|schild-g
> Jetzt steht einer erflgreichen Anglerkarriere wohl nichts mehr im Weg ?


Danke!!!!!|supergri :m 



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> @ makreli! hast du schon mal auf plattfische geangelt? oder würdest du gerne? würde mich interessieren! gruss aus göteborg, chippog


 
Also habe ein mal probiert aber nichts|kopfkrat  gefangen!:c Also probiere ich es wenn ich ans meer komme immer weiter!Also ich würde gerne!Wieso?|kopfkrat


----------



## chippog (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch, makreli! warum ich dich wegen des plattfischangeln frage, na weil du hier im thema mit dabei bist und laut profil noch nicht zur "alten garnde" sondern ehr zu den jüngeren gehört. da finde ich es schon interesseant, ob du mit dem gedanken spielst, dich ins plattfischangeln zu vertiefen. na den mal skitfiske (wie wir hier in schweden statt petri sagen) mit deinem neuen schein!! chippog, göteborg


----------



## Makreli (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Jo danke!
Na also ich dachte ich habe schon so manches ausprobiert Forreloenangeln,Raubfischangeln,Friedfischangeln,Karpfenageln,Hochseeangeln!Aber ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren also gehe ich jetzt mal auf Plattfisch!


----------



## Franky (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ Makreli:
Da denn man tau (as wi hier seggt)... 
Ausm Seegeberger Land "mal eben kurz" an die Ostseeküste hoch ischa mal  nich so eben mitn Fahrrad machbar. Vaddern oder Muddern schnappen, die sollen Dich in Laboe aufn Kutter setzen und dem Käppen anvertrauen!
Die alten Hasen an Bord werden schülern sicherlich Schützenhilfe geben, besonders unter der Woche in den Osterferien.
Wattwurm und Kneifer als Köder sind durchaus nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Makreli (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Jo gute Idee!


----------



## chippog (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

na da bin ich gespannt, ob das klappt! ich drück dir die daumen, makreli! das mache ich aber nicht selbstlos, nein! bei durchgeführter angeltour ist hier natürlich ein bericht fällig! da muss dann nicht der grosse fangerfolg oder sonst was fantastisches drin stehen, sondern ganz einfach und mit deinen eigenen worten was du von der ganzen sache hälst! skitfiske! chippog


----------



## JunkieXL (9. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Ich werd dies Jahr in Norwegen mal gezielt auf große Platte versuchen ... bin da für Tips noch sehr dankbar  schöne Stonies oder Schollen ... bin im unteren Mittelnorwegen!


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ Chippie: Du hast den verlinkten Artikel nicht genau studiert, mein Bester! 

Ich wollte Dich diskret auf die am Ende des Heilbutt-Berichtes erwähnten 100kg "Beifang" an ZUNGEN hinweisen - so als Spot-Info. :m


----------



## chippog (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

sach ma karsten, reden wir vom gleichen text? den den ich gelesen habe kopier ich hier mal rein; aus fjordenes tidende:

*Fekk kjempekveite*

– No har vi sikra oss rikeleg med fisk i frysaren i lang tid framover, seier Roar Elde frå Rugsund.
Skrevet av: Åge Senneset (mandag, 03.april 2006 21:04)
På fredag var hobbyfiskaren stad og drog linene han hadde sett i sjøen ved Totland. På ein av krokane fekk Elde ei skikkeleg svær kveite.
- Ja, det er den største eg nokon gong har fiska. Fiskevekta mi går til 100 kilo, men det var ikkje nok. Først etter at eg hadde sløgd og kappa hovudet av kveite kom vekta under 100 kilo, då stoppa den på 93. Så kveita må minst ha vore 110 kilo, meiner Roar Elde. Han fortel at det var tungt og vanskeleg å få den rundt to meter lange og over 100 kilo tunge fisken opp i båten.
Les heile saka i papirutgåva mandag 3. april

wo im text, wenn das denn nun der richtige ist, soll hier was von zungen stehen? falls du folgenden sats meinst: "Han fortel at det var tungt og vanskeleg å få den rundt to meter lange og over 100 kilo *tunge fisken* opp i båten." könnte die übersetzung ungefähr folgendermassen lauten: er erzählte das es schwer und schwierig war den zirka zwei meter langen und über 100 kilo *schweren fisch* ins boot zu bekommen. falls du daraus zungen gemacht haben solltest, guter karsten, komme ich dir bald die ohren lang ziehen, bis du entscheidende fortschritte auf norwegisch gemacht hast. hausaufgaben: übersetze den artikel oben ins deutsche... an sonsten wäre ich sehr auf den artikel mit den zungen gespannt!

*preisfrage an alle norgefahrer:* was heisst fiskevekta?
erster bis letzter preis, sich in norwegen nach einer einschlägigen angelsituation sprachlich besser verständigen zu können.


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Aaalso, Du oller anerkannter Bessersprecher und offizieller svorsk Translater- ich hab mich an diese einmalig gute Zusammenstellung gehalten, näh:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56746

Und da steht:

Zunge = *Tunge *(1,96 kg)
Zunge, Rot- = Rødtunge, Mareflyndre, Smørtflyndre, Lomre (1,80 kg)
Zunge, See- = Sjøtunge

Dass die Norweger sich die Vokabel wieder sonstwohin drehen und aus meinen 100kg Zungen einfach 100kg sonstawas Fisch machen, das ist halt fiese Touri-Verschieterei...|gr: #d


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Fiskevekta = eingeweckter Fisch

alias

Fischgewicht

*Zunge rausstreck*


----------



## Makreli (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> na da bin ich gespannt, ob das klappt! ich drück dir die daumen, makreli! das mache ich aber nicht selbstlos, nein! bei durchgeführter angeltour ist hier natürlich ein bericht fällig! da muss dann nicht der grosse fangerfolg oder sonst was fantastisches drin stehen, sondern ganz einfach und mit deinen eigenen worten was du von der ganzen sache hälst! skitfiske! chippog


 
Jo werde ich nach meiner nähsten Farht machen!


----------



## Jirko (10. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

der iss ja wirklich nich schlecht bruder #6 :m... aber lass mal, ich hab auch im ersten augenblick an tonnagen von zungen gedacht und hab dann in mein wörterbuch geluschert:

tunge = zunge
tung = schwer

...sieh´s positiv > wieder´n büschn schlauer :m


----------



## chippog (11. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ makreli! feine sache! freue mich schon auf deinen bericht!

@ den mann mit der fantastischen norwegisch-deutschen wörterliste!
pass bloss auf, dass ich dich nicht verbal einwecke... ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mehr und mehr einsiehst, dass du einen norwegisch intensivkursus brauchst, oder waaas! und deine hausaufgaben hast du auch noch nicht gemacht! watt soll aus dich noch ma wern? na und du, jirko, könntest auch gleich mit dem norwegischlernen durchstarten. also los, rann ans übersetzen!
ausserdem guter karsten hast du dich mit deinem übersetzungsversuch für fiskevekta wirklich nicht mit ruhm bekleckert. versuchs lieber noch mal, sonst gibt beim nächsten treffen nachsitzen und ein ordentliches bier nebst mohnkuchen für den schwedischen besserwisser...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Ich rate auch mal, obwohl ich kein Nord-,Süd- oder Nynorsk kann.

Mal mit Logik : "a" steht doch immer am Ende, wenn es sich um ein Nomen handelt. Also erst ausklammern.
vekt steht im Plattdeutsch für (ge)wicht(ig). Plus "a" = Das Gewicht
fiske ist fast einfach. 
Zusammen passt das im schlechten Deutsch aber nur als "Fischengewicht". Also im guten Deutsch "Fangergebnis"

Sags ruhig, wenn das Unsinn ist:m


----------



## Fischmansfriend (11. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Das heisst gaaaanz bestimmt:
Fische weg da!
:m


----------



## Makreli (11. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> @ makreli! feine sache! freue mich schon auf deinen bericht!
> 
> @ den mann mit der fantastischen norwegisch-deutschen wörterliste!
> pass bloss auf, dass ich dich nicht verbal einwecke... ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mehr und mehr einsiehst, dass du einen norwegisch intensivkursus brauchst, oder waaas! und deine hausaufgaben hast du auch noch nicht gemacht! watt soll aus dich noch ma wern? na und du, jirko, könntest auch gleich mit dem norwegischlernen durchstarten. also los, rann ans übersetzen!
> ausserdem guter karsten hast du dich mit deinem übersetzungsversuch für fiskevekta wirklich nicht mit ruhm bekleckert. versuchs lieber noch mal, sonst gibt beim nächsten treffen nachsitzen und ein ordentliches bier nebst mohnkuchen für den schwedischen besserwisser...


 

Wir haben ferien wie soll ich da hausaufgaben machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## chippog (11. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

@ makreli! ne, geniesse lieber deine ferien!

@ rumpelrudi! naja, irgendwas mit fisch und gewicht muss es zu tun haben. dein vorschlag war wirklich ein guter versuch, aber leider passt er haarscharf nicht.

eigentlich könnte es ja wirklich fischgewicht heissen, aber aus dem satz lässt sich eindeutig rauslesen, dass das in gerade diesem zusammenhang doch nicht ganz passt. ein bischen lasse ich euch noch zappeln... skitfiske und heiteres raten! chøpp


----------



## Makreli (12. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

och meno sag schon!


----------



## Karstein (13. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Pass Du man lieber auf, dass der Mohnkuchen nicht "zufällig" schon auf der Fähre aufgefuttert wird und somit das schwedische Festland nie zu Gesicht bekommt, Du alter Schwede, Du!


----------



## Makreli (13. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Meinst du mich oder chippog?Ich bin nähmlich kein Schwede!


----------



## chippog (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

also ehrlich gesagt, wer sich die mühe macht, solchen zu kaufen, um ihn an den alten schweden zu verschippern, der tut sich den mohnkuchen nicht aufm weg quer schieben, gelle... ausserdem lenk nicht ab! hausaufgaben machen, mein guter! damit wir endlich erfahren, was fiskevekta ist! ciao derweil! schtipp

ne, makreli, der meint dich wohl nicht.


----------



## nordman (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

herr lehrer, ich weiß es!  

obwohl mir in nynorsk verfasste texte zugegebenermaßen bisweilen etwas mühe bereiten.|rolleyes 

aber ist ja unfair, wenn ich das jetzt hier auflöse.


----------



## JunkieXL (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

boaaaaa nu sagt schon ... ich kann kein Norwegisch bei Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch(aber nur gebrochen, verstehen tu ichs, sprechen eher net *gg*) hörts auf


----------



## Rumpelrudi (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Mir geht das Wort "Fischgewicht" nicht aus dem Kopf. Vielleicht ist der Zusammenhang ausschlaggebend ?
Fischgewicht als solches, was es wirklich ist und auch auf dem Bild zu erkennen. Nämlich :

Küchenfertiger Fisch, sauber ausgenommen und geputzt, zur endgültigen Zubereitung vorbereitet.
So viel wie "Fischeinwaage" ?


----------



## nordman (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> .
> "Fischeinwaage" ?


 
knapp daneben ist auch vorbei!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (14. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Klingeling !!!!#q

Jetzt habe ich kapiert. Die Waage im Fischereihafen ging nur bis 100 Kilo:m


----------



## chippog (15. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

na denn mal rüber mit ner pn! sonst glaub ich dich kein wort! gruss in den norden! chipp


----------



## mot67 (15. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

hat rumpelrudi es nich schon gelöst? fischwaage?


----------



## nordman (15. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

ja, fischwaage ist korrekt!#6


----------



## chippog (16. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

sauber rumpelrudi! irgendwie komme ich mit den neuen einstellungen meiner postingbenachrichtigung per email nicht zurecht, sonst hätte ich gesehen, dass bei dir der groschen schon gefallen ist und dass och noch mit hilfe des textes! glückwunsch!! du kannst wirklich beruhigten herzens nach norwegen reisen, einen kapitalen an land ziehen und die norweger um wiegehilfe bitten und falls sie mein svorska (schwedischnorwegisch) nicht verstehen sollten, habe ich ab jetzt auch die richtige vokabel zur hand, falls ich irgendwann mal was grösseres rausholen sollte... skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Makreli (16. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*

Kannst doch auch einfach ein Wörter buch nehme!Oder?Nur wenn die antworten muss du immer das richtige wort suchen!


----------



## Stefan6 (16. April 2006)

*AW: platte, butt, scholle, flunder, gar kliesche, was denn nun!*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst doch auch einfach ein Wörter buch nehme!Oder?Nur wenn die antworten muss du immer das richtige wort suchen!


 
#d #d


----------

